# When are you hitting Assateague?



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm going to be on the beach three weekends in a row starting next weekend. Who's in?


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*I would like to be, but................*

I wont drive 110 miles to get there, and maybe someday, I can dance with the big boys. ORV, is the best way to go, when one can select thier own utopia for fishing. It IS ALMOST WORTH GOING THERE, to avoid crowd combat fishing like I have seen lately.:fishing:


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

BAYFISHER said:


> I wont drive 110 miles to get there, and maybe someday, I can dance with the big boys. ORV, is the best way to go, when one can select thier own utopia for fishing. It IS ALMOST WORTH GOING THERE, to avoid crowd combat fishing like I have seen lately.:fishing:


Not! Hate to say but AI is heaven on earth. If ya aint catching, ya got the horses, the eagles, the foxes, marine life. Seen rocket launches early in the morning go overhead, northern lights after midnight, meteor showers like few I have witnessed, and nice hot coffee at 3am with friends/family, only one $200 tow bill off the beach, many friends, many memmories.

Foot in a boot, but if anyone willing to take a one footed fisherman with them, dang Imma game, help gas beer bait, but cant help catch, thats up to the gods.

Now, iffin ya get a monster in the wash foot be damned, no fish in the wash gonna stop me from helping, boot or not.

Find out tomorrow if healing or need screws.

This thread already has me in a spring fishing depression.

GL Matt land a whopper, and aint talking burger thing.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*the way you woo me, id walk there to fish with you*

But I am too thin to carry another man, but I will prodly be your other foot to stand on. I wont be going there, but the way you put it, makes it pretty tempting, even not catching!:fishing:


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll be staying in the NPS campground and fishing the AI surf from May 7 to the 18th. That's the plan right now but if the catchin' reports keep comin' in I may have to bump that up a bit.


Warden


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

sand flea said:


> I'm going to be on the beach three weekends in a row starting next weekend. Who's in?



You should come out with me on a boat next weekend and 
do some "real" fishing. Only girlie men fish from the sand.opcorn:
It takes skill to drop a rig straight down.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Talapia said:


> It takes skill to drop a rig straight down.


opcorn:


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Matt, I'll be there, one side or the other. Love it there. May have to pick up Bob on the way. Will try and bring Littlefish as well.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

sand flea said:


> I'm going to be on the beach three weekends in a row starting next weekend. Who's in?


I ifinally got my AI permit in the mail today and I'll be on the beach by 7:00 AM tomorrow morning. Blue Silverado with matching camper top... Stop over...

Sandcrab


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I'll be south of you guys in VA waters will trval by boat,hike a mile in sand and see if these arms can surf cast better.Maybe even catch a Red Drum on Crab.Its been a long time since Ive thrown 6oz on 12'ers.:redface:


----------



## donvito2 (Mar 5, 2010)

*sounds awesome!*

Would luv 2 go but no 4x4


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

hengstthomas said:


> opcorn:


Hey Henge, your buddy Normark go back to Denmark?


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Was down two wknds ago and got nothing but Winter skate. Made it out this past Sat. and managed a couple more skates. The fish are there, I just haven't gotten on'em as some others have. Have heard and seen a few pics of some rocks and black drum already. Hoping to get down again this coming wknd.

DMS #525
AMSA #1102
OPBA


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Hey Henge, your buddy Normark go back to Denmark?


so i wasn't the only one that noticed.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)




----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

Hey Shaggy,

How are you? Haven't seen you in awhile...you still go to AI. I remember that day you needed a tow...that sucked big time. Hope all is well! I may also be hitting AI at least twice in May.

Later,
Fred


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Hey Henge, your buddy Normark go back to Denmark? 

Wow ...I was think the *SAME * too


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Hey Henge, your buddy Normark go back to Denmark?


LMAO ! I'm sure he isnt too far


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Its good to be back and better to have my name back  Thanks again Mr Flea :beer:


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Fish are in at AI...

Sandcrab


----------



## ste6168 (Aug 30, 2009)

May head down that way next weekend. Still a newbie there so I have absolutely NO IDEA where to fish!!!

(read: if anyone wants to meet up and show me the ropes, bring it!)


----------



## AIslandGuy (Apr 20, 2010)

I'll be there sunday evening thru wednesday. Again, i'm new too, this is my 5th year fishing assateague, still not sure what to do. i'm about 220 miles away, so i get there when i can. I'm sure theres a closer place, but the AI atmosphere can't be found somewhere else.


----------



## ste6168 (Aug 30, 2009)

AIslandGuy said:


> I'll be there sunday evening thru wednesday. Again, i'm new too, this is my 5th year fishing assateague, still not sure what to do. i'm about 220 miles away, so i get there when i can. I'm sure theres a closer place, but the AI atmosphere can't be found somewhere else.


Hell Yeah! I moved to MD from the Pittsburgh. Where in Harrisburg are you from, have a couple buddies that grew up around there!

Good luck down there! Even if you don't catch anything, AI is sweeeeeet!


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Gonna hit AI on Fri., do the tournament on Sat., then head back down to AI on Sun. for the day. From there it is off to Wachapreague for the week and get into some flatfish.

DMS #525
AMSA #1102
OBPA


----------

